# what is the intended purpose of draw reins?



## Ziggy_ (17 September 2008)

Just curious.. were they invented to pull a horses' head into a shape or do they have another more useful purpose that most people overlook?


----------



## DollyPentreath (17 September 2008)

There are many articles on draw reins both condemning and advocating their use, I think this is a particularly good one.. http://www.equisearch.com/horses_riding_training/english/dressage/eqreins2640/


----------



## scattynuttymare (17 September 2008)

I might be using my draw reins wrong but...

I use them to get my horse to stretch down, never to tuck is head in. It makes him work beautifully long and low and he really stretches himself. He is always relaxed, never tight or tense. When I take them off he is much more willing to work in an outline and is nice and soft.

But maybe I am wrong....


----------



## ChocoCornflake (17 September 2008)

QR - Link to Sustainable Dressage site (very very interesting views on here!!) - scroll down to read the authors opinion on draw reins....
http://www.sustainabledressage.com/tack/gadgets.php#drawreins


----------



## Shilasdair (17 September 2008)

Draw reins are excellent for novice riders with no feel or technique.  Simply by fitting draw reins, and sawing alternately on each rein (discarding the normal reins as unnecessary complications) you can get your horse to tuck its head in, whilst you pretend to be a SJ rider.
At the same time, you can tip forward, grip up with your knees, and raise your heels to your heart's content, while your horse also tips forward, lifts up with its a*se, and practises flexing from the 3rd cervical vertebrae.
If you really hold well in draw reins, however, you can get a horse to engage his hindquarters to such an extent your farrier will only ever need to do removes on the front feet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS Disclaimer: Efforts to check the quality of advice given in this post should be made prior to enactment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bossanova (17 September 2008)

They are widely used very badly and thus have, quite rightly, developed a bad reputation.

I know very few riders who make use of them very occaisionally in an effective way to, for example, help a horse to stay round through a transition. I myself have used them to keep a very fit horses feet on the floor whilst hacking.

If you're good enough to use draw reins more than once every so often then you dont need them because your hands are sensitive and effective enough on their own.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 September 2008)

Shils, have you been at my yard?!

Horse in particular might as well not have had any back legs for all the use they were being put to.
Oh and it's owner (the one with absolutely everything personalised in a particular colour) didn't know where 'X' was in the school


----------



## Scarlett1980 (17 September 2008)

oooh I love a controversial topic!  I have used them in the past with horses who simply can not or will not work into a consistent contact and their inability to do so may result in harm to either them or myself.  I definitely don't real them into an outline and hold them with the same contact as my normal rein.  You must ride the horse forward into the contact and use all the usual exercises to encourage them to work from behind into an outline.  After a while I loosen the draw rein until it is no longer effective and I am working on my normal rein alone.  They are also good for hacking out very fit event horses who like to spin, dump you in a ditch and run up the road!

I don't use them often but have found them to be an effective tool.  I wouldn't use them on young horses and wouldn't use them if you are not confident that you can do so safely.


----------



## Jane_Lou (17 September 2008)

I have only ever used them on an extremely sharp and fit horse when hacking. His favourite trick was sticking his head right up in the air while spinning like a top - it just helped to focus his mind (a little anyway!)


----------



## holdontight (17 September 2008)

Totally agree shilasdare!!
They have their uses - but the correct use of a draw rein is very rarely witnessed!  The wrong way however can be seen regularly and the effects of this can often be seen SJ!
*puts big spoon away**


----------



## Shilasdair (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Shils, have you been at my yard?!

Horse in particular might as well not have had any back legs for all the use they were being put to.
Oh and it's owner (the one with absolutely everything personalised in a particular colour) didn't know where 'X' was in the school  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

To be fair, those damn X markers are hard to see compared to the others though.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## Faithkat (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  Draw reins are excellent for novice riders with no feel or technique. Simply by fitting draw reins, and sawing alternately on each rein (discarding the normal reins as unnecessary complications) you can get your horse to tuck its head in, whilst you pretend to be a SJ rider.. 

[/ QUOTE ] 


LOL!!!  They seem to be de rigeur at Hickstead Nations Cup team parades/prize givings but spookily enough the same riders manage without them at County Shows  . . .


----------



## lucie1984 (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Draw reins are excellent for novice riders with no feel or technique.  Simply by fitting draw reins, and sawing alternately on each rein (discarding the normal reins as unnecessary complications) you can get your horse to tuck its head in, whilst you pretend to be a SJ rider.
PS Disclaimer: Efforts to check the quality of advice given in this post should be made prior to enactment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Brilliant, that made me laugh! I used to keep my girl at a SJ yard and this used to happen all the time! I was not one of them! Happily say that i was always taught a good jumper must be good at flatwork, and not grabbing onto draw reins!


----------



## corinnematthews (17 September 2008)

Seem to be always used by people who have not a clue! The post that refers to let novices use them is mad and bad! I have a horse who thinks it a Giraffe - and draw reins would have been an easy answer - but actually all it needs to do is learn to go forward, relax, and then guess what it drops it's head, without the need of draconian gadgets. Slow trotting up steep hills is a far better schooling aid!


----------



## Shilasdair (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Seem to be always used by people who have not a clue! The post that refers to let novices use them is mad and bad!  

[/ QUOTE ]

You didn't read all the thread, did you?!
S


----------



## lilym (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Draw reins are excellent for novice riders with no feel or technique.  Simply by fitting draw reins, and sawing alternately on each rein (discarding the normal reins as unnecessary complications) you can get your horse to tuck its head in, whilst you pretend to be a SJ rider.
At the same time, you can tip forward, grip up with your knees, and raise your heels to your heart's content, while your horse also tips forward, lifts up with its a*se, and practises flexing from the 3rd cervical vertebrae.
If you really hold well in draw reins, however, you can get a horse to engage his hindquarters to such an extent your farrier will only ever need to do removes on the front feet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS Disclaimer: Efforts to check the quality of advice given in this post should be made prior to enactment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL shils!!!!! sadly i knew someone who did this and has ended up with a right royally f**ked up horse, at the time it was a nice 3yo just backed and going nicely, but horror of horrors - it was poking it's nose.......so never mind getting the hocks working or the back nice and soft to help the horse engage and round, no that would take too long so on went the draw reins, pretty fixed headcarriage no impulsion, on fu**ed up horse complete with a very sore neck and back.....


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (18 September 2008)

I'd never ride with draw reins short or so that my horse couldn't move. I would use them loosely to encourage her to work correctly just for 10 mins and then take them off and work her properly without them but i don't actually own a pair.


----------

